# بقينا 20 الف عضو



## Coptic Man (25 يوليو 2007)

*" بسم الثالوث الاقدس "*​ 
احب اهني كل الاعضاء وكل الاعضاء المباركين والمحاورين والمشرفين​ 
اننا بفضلكم وبفضل نشاطكم الجميل ومحبتكم ​ 
بقينا 20000 الف عضو

بالاضافة ل 17 مليون زائر شهريا ​ 
ونترك باقي الاحصائيات بين يديكم​ 





​ 
وباسم ادارة منتدي الكنيسة احب اشكر كل شخص علي تعبه ومحبته للمنتدي وخدمته فيه​ 
واطلب من الرب ان يعوضكم علي تعبكم في اورشاليم السمائية​ 
الف مبروووووووووك لينا كلنا​ 




​


----------



## My Rock (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

هذا كله بفضل تعب الكادر الاداري بجملته من مشرفين و ادمن, اضافة الى الجهود الرائعة و التواصل المبارك الذي نشهده من الاعضاء المحاورين و المباركين و كل عضو يشارك و يسعى للخدمة في المنتدى

نصلي ان يكون كل واحد فينا سبب بركة للأخرين... ما احى ان تكون سبب بركة لعشرين الف شخص (ماعدا العدد الهائل للزوار)

لذلك, هذه الوزنة التي بين يدين كل واحدة منها, لنستثمرها لمجد الرب..

سلام و نعمة


----------



## فادية (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*



​ 
*وعقبال ال2000000000000000000000000000000000 عضو يا رب *
*باذن ربنا دايما في تزايد وتزايد وتزايد *
*الف مبروك لينا كلنا ادارة ومشرفين ومحاورين واعضاء مباركين واعضاء عاديين*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

بسم الصليب ..........دى حاجه جميله فعلا" .........يا رب دايما" نزيد مننقصش .........وميرسى لتعبك يا ماى روك ويا كوبتك وميرسى لكل المشرفين اللى بيتعبوا علشان المنتدى يفضل وينجح ......... ولولاكم فعلا" مكانش المنتدى ده يفضل يجمعنا على اسم المسيح .............:big29::big29::big29: ألف مبروك .


----------



## mrmr120 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*



فادية قال:


> ​
> 
> *وعقبال ال2000000000000000000000000000000000 عضو يا رب *
> *باذن ربنا دايما في تزايد وتزايد وتزايد *
> ...




الف الف مبروك لينا كلنا 
وربنا يزيدنا كمان وكمان
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## totty (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

بسم الصليب علينا كلنا
ربنا يبارك ويزيد
ويارب كلنا نكون سبب بركه لبعضنا
وده بفضل ماى روك وكوبتك طبعا
وباقى المشرفين
ربنا يباركنا يارب
وعقبال لما نبقى 200000
قولوا أمـــــــــــــــــــــــــين​


----------



## samer12 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

  إنشاء الله من نجاح إلى أكبر وعلى طول يكون منتدانا الأفضل


----------



## man4truth (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

*الشكر ليك يا ربى يسوع
اجعلها وزنة مثمرة يا رب​*


----------



## استفانوس (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

هللويــــــــــــــــا
اجعل يارب هذه الكلمات لمنتدانا
لأَنَّكَ حَفِظْتَ كَلِمَةَ صَبْرِي، أَنَا أَيْضًا سَأَحْفَظُكَ مِنْ سَاعَةِ التَّجْرِبَةِ الْعَتِيدَةِ أَنْ تَأْتِيَ عَلَى الْعَالَمِ كُلِّهِ لِتُجَرِّبَ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 11 هَا أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعًا. تَمَسَّكْ بِمَا عِنْدَكَ لِئَلاَّ يَأْخُذَ أَحَدٌ إِكْلِيلَكَ. 12 مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَسَأَجْعَلُهُ عَمُودًا فِي هَيْكَلِ إِلهِي، وَلاَ يَعُودُ يَخْرُجُ إِلَى خَارِجٍ، وَأَكْتُبُ عَلَيْهِ اسْمَ إِلهِي، وَاسْمَ مَدِينَةِ إِلهِي، أُورُشَلِيمَ الْجَدِيدَةِ النَّازِلَةِ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ عِنْدِ إِلهِي، وَاسْمِي الْجَدِيدَ.






الى منتدى الكنيسة
يوم بيوم بتكبري
والاعضاء فيك تزيد
حب.... سلام ..... قداسة
وكل يوم انتعاش جديد
اضهطادات ....افتراءات 
من اعوان ابليس العنيد
صامدة ..... جبارة 
صخرة ليسوع الفريد
سنين وابليس يجول من قريب وبعيد
يحطم ماي روك والمنتدى 
لكن ........سدى




الهي اله السماء
اله العهد الجديد
يللي اعطانا اعلى ماعنده ابنه الوحيد
واشترى الكنيسة بالدم
وصار الروح القدس لها الرشيد
نسألك اللهم
 الاعضاء فيها تزيد
وتحقق لنا المواعيد
فأنت دوما النشيد وانت العميد بل انت المجيد
ومنتدى الكنيسة هي عروستك
والسماء موطنا السعيد​


----------



## kajo (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

بسم الصليب 

20 الف  واعداد الزائرين  بجد  ربنا يباك فى الخدمه

سلام المسيح مع الكل و الرب قادر ان يجعل هذه الخدمه سبب بركه لكثيريييين


مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك​


----------



## veansea (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

الف الف مبروك لينا كلنا
ويارب نزيد كمان وكمان


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

نشكر ربنا

و الف الف مليون مبروك و عقبال المليون عضو يا رب

و الرب يسوع يعوض كل من كان لة تعب​


----------



## jim_halim (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*


هكذا كانت كلمة الرب تنمو وتقوى بشدة ( أعمال الرسل 19 : 20 ).


بالرغم من كل المضايقات و المشاكل التي تواجه المنتدي 

لم تزل كلمة الحق تنمو و تزداد في كل مكان .. 

لأنه لا أحد يستطيع أن يكتم الحق 

فأجاب وقال لهم : أقول لكم : إنه إن سكت هؤلاء فالحجارة تصرخ ( لوقا 19 : 40 ). 

الف مبروك للأستاذ ماي روك و للسادة المشرفين و القائمين علي المنتدي

و مبروك لينا كلنا .. 

و عقبال ما نبقي مليون  




​


----------



## the servant (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

نشكر بنا يا اخوة وفعلا العدد دة مش بالساهل انة يحصل الا انة نتيجة مجهود شديد من الاخوة الادمن المباركين اللي فعلا غيروا شكل المنتدي وطوروة يارب من جديد الي جديد ونبقي اكبر منتدي مسيحي في الشرق الاوسط
صلولي ابن يسوع فراااااي


----------



## أرزنا (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

*سلام المسيح:*
*"الىالمقدسين في المسيح يسوع، المدعوّين ليكونوا قديسيين، مع جميع الداعين اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح ، ربهم وربنا، في كل مكان : اشكر الهي على الدوام من أجلكم ، على نعمة الله التي وهبت لكم في المسيح يسوع، لأنكم فيه أغنيتم بكل شيىء ، بكل كلمة وكل ومعرفة ، على قدر ما رسخت فيكم شهادة المسيح"* 
( 1 قورنتوس 1/ ... 2 - 6 )


----------



## ارووجة (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*






الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك علينا ومنها لاعلى واكتر ياااااارب
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

*+*

الف مبروك لينا كلنا هذا العدد الكبير .. بالاضافة للعدد *الهائل* للزوار .. *17 مليون زائر* رقم غير عادي بالمره .. 

نصلي أن يلمس الرب قلوب الجميع .. 

و ينمي خدمته ..


----------



## الباشق (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

مبارك اسمك في الاعالي ايها الرب يسوع  مبروك وللامام باسم يسوع


----------



## answer me muslims (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

بسم الصليب ربنا يبارك
فاكر  ياروك ويامينا الموضوع بتاعى لما كنت بابارك اننا بقينا 1000 عضو
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4562:yaka:


----------



## googa2007 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

*الف مبروك لكل الاعضاء
على العضو  رقم 20 الف
وياريت الادارة تعلن من هو لتهنئتة بالعضوية
المميزة فى الرقم 20 الف*​


----------



## My Rock (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*



answer me muslims قال:


> بسم الصليب ربنا يبارك
> فاكر ياروك ويامينا الموضوع بتاعى لما كنت بابارك اننا بقينا 1000 عضو
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4562:yaka:


 
فاكرين يا انسر... الاعداد بتتضاعف, و المجد للرب وحده...
ربنا يعوض تعبكم كلكم..


----------



## romyo (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*







ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم وتعبكم
وعقبال العضو 20 مليون




​


----------



## twety (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

عقبال ال20 مليووووون
يااااااااارب 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ياروك
انت وكل المشرفين والاعضاء
ويزيد ويبارك دايما
ربنا يعوووووووووضك


----------



## ابن العراق (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

لسم الاب و الارن و الروح القدس الإلاه الواحد امين

الف الف مبروك لكل الاعضاء و ان شاء الله في ازدياد مستمر

مع التحيه


----------



## انجيلا (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

انشاء الله يصل العدد الى مليون وانا صارلي عضوة يومين بموقع الكنيسة وتحياتي لجميع الاعضاء


----------



## My Rock (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

هذا تعبك كل واحد فينا, يشارك و يساهم في نمو المنتدى... الرب يعوضكم كلكم بحسب غناه هو...


----------



## اشرف جورجي (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

سلام ونعمه
يارب نكون 20000000
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم لكل المشرفين علي الموقع
:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

مبروك لينا    كلنا                    وعقبال لما نبقي 90000000000000000000000000000000000عضو


----------



## justice_in_him (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

*Hallelujaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

مبروووووووك لينا كلنا ولادارة المنتدى وكل الاعضاااء الراااائعيين

ربنا يبارك تعبكم يا رب*


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

مبروك لينا كلنا المنتدى العظيم:smi102:    

ويارب عقبال ال10000000

وشكرااااااااااااااااا للاداره لتعبهم وبفضل ربنا وفضلهم كبر المنتدى::ab8:

روك الزعيم   وميناباشا :36_3_11:

ويارب يكبر ويكبر:Turtle_Dove:


:16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21:​


----------



## sosana (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

مبروك علينا كلنا و على كل المشرفين و على الادارة و الاعضاء:36_1_21:


----------



## emy (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

_الف مليون مبروك_​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

احصائيةجميلة بس نفسى نبقى 17 مليون عضو و200 الف زائر لأن المنتدى جميل جدى وكل اللى بيشارك فيه بيتعب وبيحبه يارب نبقى اكبر واجمل منتدى مسيحى فى العالم كله


----------



## Coptic Princess (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*الف الف مليون مبروك يا منتدانا الحبيب الغالي وعقبال ال 200000000000000000000 عضو يا كنيستنا الالكترونيه *
*وعلي هذه الصخره ابني كنيستي وابواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها*

*لو كنت بس باعرف ازغرد*
*لولولولولولولولولولولوليييييييييييييي 30:30:30:30:*

*†††*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

الف الف الف مبروك لاجمل منتدى على الويب الى كلو اخوة و محبة بين الاعضاء بعضهم البعض و كلهم ولاد ربنا يسوع لة المجد الدائم و ان شاء اللة عددنا يزيد ل 10000000 عضوو اكتر كمااااااااااااااااااان

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## الانبا ونس (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

*مبروك

وعقبال المليون 

ان شاء الله

ربنا يزيد ويباركك​*


----------



## تونى 2010 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

الف مبروك على المنتدى بتاعنا وعقبال منبقى 100 مليون:94:


----------



## ماريان مرمر (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

الف مبروك






marmr_marmr_4ever


----------



## mansor1_2000 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

*بسم الصليب*
*ربنا يزيد ويبارك*
*وعقبال ما نوصل عشرين مليون يارب*
*وربنا يبارك مجهودات أخواتنا واخوانا *
*القائمين على هذه الخدمة*
*بأجر سمائى فى أورشليم السمائية*​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

*نعماايها العبد الامين ادخل الى فرح سيدك* *ربنايزدنا ويزيد محبتنا*


----------



## Christ is King (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

*الرب يبارك ويزيد ويجعل المنتدى منارة لانارة جميع الناس*
*وعقبال لما يكون العدد فوق المليار *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بقينا 20 الف عضو*

ايه يا جماعة بلاش حسد النهارده الخميس
ههههههههههه
بجد المنتدى يستاهل اكتر من كده كمان 
ربنا يزيدنا أكتر وأكتر 
وكلمة الهنا رب المجد لتوصل للجميع من خلال منتدانا العظيم ​


----------

